

Core War Tournament – Spring 2014 - timthorn
http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/33835/Core-War-Tournament-Spring-2014/

======
mathetic
Timing of this tournament cannot be worse for University of Cambridge computer
science undergraduates given the examinations start on the 2nd of June.

~~~
timthorn
But you're entering anyway... ;)

------
willvarfar
That museum, and the adjacent Station X Bletchley Park are somewhere I am
really longing to visit. Anyone been?

I remember corewars... It was old when I started playing and making genetic
programming entries for it :). My algos never beat the humans though.

~~~
timthorn
The museum is not adjacent to Bletchley; Cambridge is about 40 miles away. You
might be thinking of The National Museum of Computing which is on the
Bletchley Park campus, but the Centre for Computing History is a different
concern entirely.

But they're all worth a visit. :)

~~~
impomatic
There are also a couple of other computer museums open to the public in the
UK, one in Swansea, the other in Leicester. I think there's also one in York
which you can visit by appointment only.

------
facepalm
deadline for entering is already past :-(

~~~
impomatic
Not if you take your entry to the museum on the day.

~~~
facepalm
Are you going? I just wonder if it might be possible to send a delegate :-) I
can not make it in person, but perhaps somebody could take my submission?

Not that I have anything ready yet, so I probably wouldn't come up with a
great warrior in the short time. But it seems a shame to miss it.

~~~
impomatic
I'll be there (I'm one of the organisers). If you send your program to the
email on the tournament page
([http://corewar.co.uk/spring2014.htm](http://corewar.co.uk/spring2014.htm))
before 23:59 GMT on 29th May I'll make sure it takes part. After that, I
probably won't have net access for a couple of day.

The same offer applies to anyone else who missed the deadline.

~~~
facepalm
Thank you for the offer. I only read it at 23:45pm because I am traveling. Too
bad - but anyway, it's great that you organize it.

